# Soap making supplies in London?



## DaKakashi (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello guys, I live in Israel and we don't have any type of supply shop for soap making and the shipping from other countries is really expensive. I'm going to visit the UK next week with my family, and I'm looking for soap supply shops. specifically, I'm looking for clays, natural colorants, and essential oils. we'll be mainly in London, are there soap makers from the UK here that know a soap making shop in London (or near it)?
thanks


----------

